# ICD-10-CM for Open Abdomen



## AlaskanCoder (Dec 28, 2015)

One of my surgeons has a patient who was referred to him for management of his open abdomen.  The patient was seen by another surgeon for repair of a ruptured AAA with massive retroperitoneal hemorrhage which resulted in abdominal compartment syndrome.  The first surgeon left the abdomen open and applied a wound vac.  In addition to the abd compartment syndrome M79.A3, I want to code the open abdomen.  However, I cannot find a code for an open abdominal incision other than due to dehiscence (disruption). Open wound codes are for trauma which is not the case here. 
Does anyone have any suggestions?

Thank you, in advance, 
Karen


----------

